# Ankona shadowcast 18 full cap



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Sick Skiff!!!


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice. Dig that color!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks awesome with the platform and backrest/grab bar!!!! We need to go fishing on that thing!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet rig. I like the powder coat color.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Now, go CATCH SOME FISH!! BeeeYUUUUTeeeeFull !!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautiful skiff.....giving me ideas.....


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words... strongarm products made the boat complete, Bob gives the best customer service that you don't see anymore. If something isn't right talk to him and he will make it right. He gives his customers shirts, koosies, hats, decals ect. Unlike the big companies that you pay to support the product. strongarm is not based on profits, its more of the passion for the water he shares through his product.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

thats one good looking sob right there, since you are one of the first people with one rigged, whats the numbers for the boat, like speed draft and fishablitity lol


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lookin Good!!! Congrats and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking sc. The cap looks really sharp. Why the etec when the new zuke and honda are way lighter?


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> Nice looking sc. The cap looks really sharp. Why the etec when the new zuke and honda are way lighter?


As far as weight goes its the lightest... cheapest and its a two stroke so it has balls. 6 yr warranty
I love the hondas but 5k for 30 nah mercury has the sweet all in one tiller. Blah blah ect. 
My motor looks as it is tough. American assembled. Lol


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> thats one good looking sob right there, since you are one of the first people with one rigged, whats the numbers for the boat, like speed draft and fishablitity lol


As far as draft I poled till stuck during the Ankona getty at mingo.i got off and pushed off the flat for a min. 5" draft Wind was blowin me hard on the flat.draft is as seen in pic fully loaded with beverages food tunnel barley exposed similar to the tohatsu 20 on mels barebones demo.

When I first tested I had cavitation issues planning and turns. I got 28 5800 rpms
Had alum prop cupped lost 300 rpms 2mph but better performance.
Hopefully by the weekend I will have 4 blade sst

Fishability is great for what it was designed.  Flats stalking.  Quiet easy to pole.
Tracks straight.  

Since its narrow anchor fishing in current is a little tight. 

Super dry comfy boat

Tunnel is cool how it sucks up the water. No need to raise motor. Impossible without j.p. mel has it dialed in the best spot.

Boat doest need tabs 
only able to trim up to second pin. Doesnt ever porpoise 
Ect ect lol


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

looks great!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any more pics of the chick in the black bikini? 

Skiff looks sweet............


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> Any more pics of the chick in the black bikini?
> 
> Skiff looks sweet............


Easy there buddy that's the wife lol thanks for the complements.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> It looks awesome with the platform and backrest/grab bar!!!! We need to go fishing on that thing!


Could not agree more.  Looks even sicker than in the Keys.

Sweet sled man!


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Jsanchez,
When you trailer your skiff do you have enough ground clearance to keep the OB all the way down or do you use a transom saver?


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> Jsanchez,
> When you trailer your skiff do you have enough ground clearance to keep the OB all the way down or do you use a transom saver?


i keep it all the way down, but im carefull when driving over drains and humps where the road dips.
if you catch my drift. if i take them slow my suspension doesnt go down and keeps everything up high. but you shouldnt have a issue. look at the drop of your hitch. the boat/trailer should slightly angle up.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> > Jsanchez,
> > When you trailer your skiff do you have enough ground clearance to keep the OB all the way down or do you use a transom saver?
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Any more pics of the chick in the black bikini?
> >
> > Skiff looks sweet............
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

You should put this on there and go 40mph


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

> You should put this on there and go 40mph


where is it at lets do it...


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet skiff man, this is the boat that made me decide on a Shadowcast over a SUV, now I just gotta save up the fund-age!


----------

